# S: Xbox 360 MustHaves (RDRemeption, Halo usw.)



## Blu3storm (10. April 2011)

Für meine neue Xbox 360 suche ich folgende Titel:
Halo 3 + ODST + Reach
Resident Evil 5 Goty (die DLCs sind mir wichtig, die gibts aber nur als Download, oder?)
Red Dead Redemption
Alan Wake

Ich suche nur Konsolen Exklusive Titel, da ich die anderen Blockbuster schon auf dem PC spiele.


Spiele dürfen auch gerne aus der UK bzw. nur in Englischer Sprache sein!

Je nach Wert des Spieles, tausche ich auch gerne gegen Wii + DS games (evtl. + Zuzahlung von mir/dir). Habe unter anderem:

Wii:
Mario Galaxy
Mario Kart Wii
New Super Mario Bros.
Super Smash Bros Brawl
Call of Duty 3
DJ Hero (ohne Turntable)
Excite Truck
Silent Hill Shattered Memories

DS:
Mario Kart DS
New Super Mario Bros.
Mario 64 remake
Metroid Prime
Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney
Advance Wars DS
GTA China Town Wars
Final Fantasy 3
Hotel Dusk

Also los, macht mich glücklich.


----------

